# Ortlieb Office Bag 2 Pannier



## User (25 Mar 2008)




----------



## Bollo (25 Mar 2008)

Haven't got one of these but I have got the 'soft' office bag.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDeta...5360028319&N=Ortlieb Office Bag Large Pannier

I did have a look at the hardcase for commuting with a laptop, but the weight put me off a bit. The softcase is lighter, has a rigid insert and I also use a padded sleeve for the laptop and I've had no problems. The quality is excellent and it looks smart enough to take into meetings without undue comment.

Unless you're putting the thing in the hold of a plane or you like crashing, I can't see why you'd need the hard case.


----------



## Danny (25 Mar 2008)

I have got the basic Ortleib soft sided office bag, which has been absolutely great. It doesn't look as stylish as the Altura bag, but has been absolutely great to use.

As I think I previously mentioned you can get an insert for laptops. This has successfully protected mine even though I have had a couple of crashes while carrying the laptop.

Wiggle doesn't say how much the hard cased version weighs, but it looks as if it could be quite heavy. So personally I'd stick to the soft sided one uneless you really need something that looks like a briefcase.


----------



## Danny (25 Mar 2008)

> Thanks for that.
> 
> What does the soft bag have inside? Is it just two pockets, or does it have extra flaps/pen holders etc?



The soft bag has some pretty basic slots for pens, etc, and the pockets and pretty minimal too. So all in all internal storeage is not the strongest feature of this bag.


----------



## Bollo (25 Mar 2008)

Its got plenty of flaps and holders, though I tend to use the ones on the insert.

Ortlieb's site lists the weight of the hardcase as 3kg!


----------



## Bollo (25 Mar 2008)

That's the chaps! Although I've got no idea what the velcro diagonal bit it for.

Total weight is a little under 2kgs.


----------



## Danny (25 Mar 2008)

Bollo said:


> Its got plenty of flaps and holders, though I tend to use the ones on the insert.
> 
> Ortlieb's site lists the weight of the hardcase as 3kg!



They must have improved the insert since I got one - mine is just a cut piece of foam. 

3kg is pretty heavy for a bag. One of the things that put me off the Altura briefcase was that it was quite heavy even when empty, and I often have to walk quite a distance with my bag.


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2008)

I've got the same pannier as Bollo, I've found the bag good has plenty of stoarge and is versatile, I've not got an insert though.


----------



## Danny (25 Mar 2008)

You could also look at a Carradice Bike Bureau. I saw someone on the train the other day who had one, and it looked like a decent bag. Definitely a bit more modern looking than their traditional panniers and saddle bags.


----------



## Bollo (25 Mar 2008)

> So the normal Ortlieb office bag -how do you stop the pannier fixings from rubbing your leg when you're carrying it with the shoulder strap?



I quite like the sensation of a rough, hard fixing rubbing itself against my muscular yet sensitive thigh 

-or-

I've never used the shoulder strap, as you have to remove it before riding to stop it catching in the rear wheel and that's too much pfaff. When I carry it using the two short handles, I just turn the fixings away from me. No problem. I guess you could do the same with the shoulder strap.


----------



## Bollo (25 Mar 2008)

A second or two to get it on and a quick pull to get it off (...resists temptation to indulge in Viz and Carry On style double-entendres).

The Ortieb panniers have quick release clips that are opened by pulling on the connected short handle strap. In theory, the clips should also engage 'automatically' when they're aligned and dropped on the rack bars. Its because of this that I'm not a huge fan of the Ortleib pannier quick releases, as they can appear to be engaged on the rack but still not have closed properly. It's only happened to me once and I pulled in at work to discover that the bag was hanging from a single clip. Since then, I've always double-checked that the clips have engaged fully. Apart from this gripe, the mechanism is very adjustable and should fit any rack worthy of the name.


----------



## Danny (26 Mar 2008)

> So the normal Ortlieb office bag -how do you stop the pannier fixings from rubbing your leg when you're carrying it with the shoulder strap?


I use the shoulder strap all the time. If you have the pannier fixings on the side that is away from your body it is very comfortable to carry. 

I used to worry that when I was somewhere crowded like the tube I might catch somebody with a fixing but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## HLaB (26 Mar 2008)

> I can't see the fixings close up. How easy is it to get on and off the rack?



I find they're quite easy to get on and off if they are loaded but a bit pernickity when not. Like Bolo says occaisionally you could make a mistake assuming its clipped in but it has never happened to me. Once clipped in they're are very secure.

I bought the office bag some years back, specifically for carrying paper work, files etc but found it very versatile and it soon got used for other things, shopping, awkward loads etc. When I wanted something smaller I went out and bought a couple of Ortlieb Sports Packers.


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2008)

Sounds like Ortlieb have increased the storage since I bought one.


----------



## Tynan (14 Apr 2008)

bought Ortleib classic? rollers for the rear and the one I use is superb, loads of space but still looks very tidy and neat

I had to wrap some tape to make stop some slight rattling


----------



## historyman (25 Apr 2008)

This Ortlieb sounds great & the Carradice looks nice. Both good for getting on & off the rack but what about swift opening and closing? On my way home, I may stop at the library, the chemists, the grocers. I currently have something by Creek2Peak which is light and cheap and comes on & off the rack ok but a shag to open & close (fernickety drawstrings, pair of clips). 
PS having done a wee bit more research I'm eyeing up a 'Bike Shopper'. http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=8362&catID=98
Any views on this?


----------



## Danny (26 Apr 2008)

The Ortlieb is really easy to get on and off a rack - you just pull on the handle to release the clips that hold it to the rack. 

It then takes less than two second to open or close the top of the Ortleib. However, unlike panniers you can't just slip small items into the bag when it is shut, because of the roll top design which keeps all water out.


----------



## historyman (26 Apr 2008)

Thanks Danny, sound's like it's easier than my pannier (into which I can't quickly slip small items anyway, or at least not without leaving the drawstrings trailing). Just asking tho- are your remarks about the Ortlieb top referring to the 'Bike Shopper' in particular, or to general Ortleib bags?


----------



## Danny (27 Apr 2008)

historyman said:


> Thanks Danny, sound's like it's easier than my pannier (into which I can't quickly slip small items anyway, or at least not without leaving the drawstrings trailing). Just asking tho- are your remarks about the Ortlieb top referring to the 'Bike Shopper' in particular, or to general Ortleib bags?



To Ortleib bags in general, as I am not actually familiar with the Bike Shopper. I really like the fixing system, and as Mr Paul says the roll top is not a problem - and it keeps out the rain.


----------



## Tynan (29 Apr 2008)

gawd

I've got a spare red rear roller classic fs if anyone wants, mint


----------



## Danny (1 May 2008)

Just one, or a pair?


----------



## Tynan (1 May 2008)

just one, I use one and one goes to waste


----------



## historyman (1 May 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. I've since had the opportunity to examine a 'Bike Shopper'. Basically it has a quick ziplock top and is without the 'rollover top' common to most other Ortlieb bags, should be pretty nifty for those like me with relatively short commutes & not requiring ultra waterproofing. However, I'm also quite taken with the Carradice SQR Slim which fits behind the saddle & removes the need for a rear rack or mudguards, thus reducing weight. But I'm wondering - as it sticks out from the back of the saddle, will I then be able to 'get my leg over'?


----------



## historyman (7 Sep 2008)

> This is the one I got-
> 
> http://actionoutdoors.co.uk/shop/ortlieb-backroller-classic-special-edition-whiteline-p-1008.html
> 
> I'm pleased, because I didn't realise that the rollover fixing is easier than that of the Office bag. You roll it up the same, but you can get away with only doing up the centre strap, so it's pretty simple and quick.



In the end I bought a pair of front rollers @ 60.75 GBP from Wiggle. As a commuter, I need a smaller bag which the front roller is (& you can 'take it from behind' if a rear rack is what you have). I even removed the centre strap - which you can also replace easily enough. Very happy with this arrangement.


----------



## GrahamG (9 Sep 2008)

Ortliebs are great, especially if you like garish colours like me (I have a pair of back rollers in bright orange).


----------



## Gav Hall (6 Dec 2008)

*Carrying files*

I am thinking of getting the large 21L office bag - it seems the best option and whilst it will not fit my laptop at 17" I don't think, I am sure I can live with that. There don't seem many that do. Will it fit large files though, so those that hold A4 paper but are therefore slightly large in themselves?

Any help much appreciated,

Gav


----------



## Danny (13 Dec 2008)

Gav Hall said:


> Will it fit large files though, so those that hold A4 paper but are therefore slightly large in themselves?


Yes, easily.


----------

